# lake Livingston Guide



## JcGarcia (Aug 27, 2018)

hi guys im fairly new to fresh water fishing im trying to get pointed in the right direction to a good guide in the Lake Livingston area or Lake Sam Rayburn. any help would be appreciated.

thanks in advanced.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

There are several good guides on Livingston but I would go with Loy Deason aka Shadslinger on here. You will wish you had hired him before now. He will go out of the way to put you on fish, teach you about fishing, and you will have a good time. This will be money well spent and you will probably hire him again.


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Contact Loy Deason (Shadslinger on this forum). Best guide on Lake Livingston. You wonâ€™t be disappointed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I would also have to agree with ShadSlinger on this forum.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Here's another vote for Shadslinger.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

At least 50 of us on this forum has taught Loy all we know so he is the leader of the pack now.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Shadslinger, Loy gets my vote he has taught me so much about Lake Livingston and continues to keep teaching. Just read his post even when times are tough he tells the truth good or bad. Great guy to go out with.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Without hesitation go with Shadslinger, Loy, He is a great guide and an even better person.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. I'm in touch with JcGarcia. The referrals are always nice, especially from 2coolers.


----------



## Eb78 (Jun 21, 2017)

As far as Livingston I can't see anyone being better than Simon Cosper

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Eb78 said:


> As far as Livingston I can't see anyone being better than Simon Cosper
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


Hired Simon last Friday and knocked the white bass out!


----------



## JcGarcia (Aug 27, 2018)

Thanks guys.
Capt Loy was booked but he referred me over to someone.
we are all set up for saturday morning!


----------

